# Clamps, when is enough enough......NEVER



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

This can be looked at in two different ways.

Options #1, I have a clamp collecting problem?

Option #2, a woodworker can never have too many clamps?

I think I will take option #2, yep Option #2 it is!!!!!!

I finally got them off the floor out of buckets and scattered all over the place yesterday as I put my shop back together.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Even my Wife knows the answer to this "question".


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Even my Wife knows the answer to this "question".
> 
> - toddbeaulieu


My wife came in my shop a couple weeks ago when I had all my clamps on the rack. She asked if I "really" needed all of them (I only have 20 or so). "I said No, I need many more!" She snorted disbelief and left.

So this weekend when I had a torsion box table top and the carcase for a tool stand glued up at the same time I called her down. There was nothing left on the clamp rack but 2 6" bar clamps and a couple of spring clamps.

She said "Why didn't you just wait until one was dry before you glued the other one?"

So, NO you can NEVER have enough clamps. And, NO my wife will NEVER believe that.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Grant
Nice assortment and storage.

@ Kenny, ...if there was a 'Like' button I'd still be clickin' it. ;-)

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Grant, you got a great collection of great clamps. I've got my clamps hung on the wall ort of like yours. Sadly, I'm running out of wall space. Be well.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Even if you have a full glue wheel, having 100 clamps is still not enough. Yes, I have been here. Same with Jointer width. No, its never wide enough.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Great collection Grant….I am going with Option #2…...I have mine on a clamp cart, which is full and it really only has the F style clamps on it….I have several sets of overhead brackets that hold my Jet and pipe clamps (I am out of wall space) ...so maybe I fit option #1 too!!!
Should we start a support group?
Hi, I'm Mike and I have a clamp purchasing problem…....


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That makes a real nice clamp corner. Congratulations.

However, you will still not have enough clamps. Nobody has enough clamps.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

Had to go out and count my clamps. my A frame clamp rack is full, had to build a couple new clamp racks, and my wall space is used up. Total inventory so far, 36 cabinet master parallel clamps, 18 I beam clamps, 37 4 5/8" deep F clamps, 8 hand screw clamps, 10 small f clamps, 20 pipe clamps, 57 C clamps, and just 7 of the squeeze type bar clamps. For a total of 193. No where close to Jim's 300.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes you can have enough "C" clamps .


----------



## MrSmith670 (Jan 26, 2014)

My wife came in my shop a couple weeks ago when I had all my clamps on the rack. She asked if I "really" needed all of them (I only have 20 or so). "I said No, I need many more!" She snorted disbelief and left.

So this weekend when I had a torsion box table top and the carcase for a tool stand glued up at the same time I called her down. There was nothing left on the clamp rack but 2 6" bar clamps and a couple of spring clamps.

She said "Why didn t you just wait until one was dry before you glued the other one?"

So, NO you can NEVER have enough clamps. And, NO my wife will NEVER believe that.

- HokieKen
[/QUOTE]

The proper response is "Do you really need all those shoes?" Guy at work taught me that one.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I can tell from the picture that you don't do a lot of wood work. LOL. Seriously I have more that and need a lot more. Every time I turn around I need one more of 12 in. Or 18 in. Or something. You can't have enough…..
Gerald


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

Just bought four bar (pipe) clamps at a local flea market. Brand new, $20.00. Compete with pipes.

How can a woodworker tell when he has enough clamps?

Trick question, there is no such thing…..


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

Great collection of clamps.
Every time I go to home depot I always look at the clamps and debate on picking up a couple.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice looking setup.

a word of caution though: heavy clamps, and storage above head level could be a dangerous thing… just be mindful, or if you aren't - I would recommend lowering the mounting height (don't ask me or the red stains on the floor how I know…)


----------



## esmthin (Mar 2, 2015)

I have 4 clamps, is that enough? Lol, I really need more, but I think I'll wait for the big Bessey sale.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Curious if anyone has experience with these racks from Rockler

I am looking at ways to hang more clamps in the same wall space. holds 12 clamps in about a 6 inch section of wall!
http://www.rockler.com/rockler-hd-clamp-rack


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

> Curious if anyone has experience with these racks from Rockler
> 
> I am looking at ways to hang more clamps in the same wall space. holds 12 clamps in about a 6 inch section of wall!
> http://www.rockler.com/rockler-hd-clamp-rack
> ...


DrDirt,
The racks that I used are from Grizzly. They have a nice assortment.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-pc-Clamp-Rack-Parallel-Clamps/D4346


----------



## mtalley (May 12, 2014)

I have 22-4' bar clamps, 12-3' bar clamps, 7-2' bar clamps, 10-1 meter beam clamps, 26 quick clamps in various sizes, maybe 15 c-clamps, a box of spring clamps, 17-2' f-clamps, 4-3' f-clamps, 12 jorgenson screw clamps of various sizes and twice in 2 years I have had projects that used EVERY SINGLE one of them. You need more clamps, I need more clamps, we ALL need more clamps!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> My wife came in my shop a couple weeks ago when I had all my clamps on the rack. She asked if I "really" needed all of them (I only have 20 or so). "I said No, I need many more!" She snorted disbelief and left.
> 
> So this weekend when I had a torsion box table top and the carcase for a tool stand glued up at the same time I called her down. There was nothing left on the clamp rack but 2 6" bar clamps and a couple of spring clamps.
> 
> ...


I like it!  However, in all fairness, even though she probably has 50+ pairs of shoes, she's spent a lot less on them than I have on clamps.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

> I have 22-4 bar clamps, 12-3 bar clamps, 7-2 bar clamps, 10-1 meter beam clamps, 26 quick clamps in various sizes, maybe 15 c-clamps, a box of spring clamps, 17-2 f-clamps, 4-3 f-clamps, 12 jorgenson screw clamps of various sizes and twice in 2 years I have had projects that used EVERY SINGLE one of them. You need more clamps, I need more clamps, we ALL need more clamps!
> 
> - mtalley


What is your address please….


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

True - you can never have enough clamps. Just like shop floor space!


----------

